# [2007] U.S settlement admistrator/Merged



## rynker (Dec 4, 2007)

I just received through the mail a letter from the U.S. District Court Settlement Administrator in PA.  They gave me 3 different options to choose from for a "refund of fees charged to your elibible cards....."  "The fees were based on foreign transactions, including both purchases and ATM withdrawals, from February 1, 1996 to November 8, 2006."  I could choose one of three options or all three for a refund.  The first two options didn't ask for any information except how many days outside the U.S. I'd spent.  The third option asked for acct. and bank #.  I don't understand any of this and am suspecting a big scam.  Has anyone else received this letter?  It all sounds too good to be true.  Thanks!


----------



## zdxlc9p6 (Dec 4, 2007)

I received the same thing last weekend, and was (still) concerned it's a fraud. I searched Google, and can't find anything that states it's a fraud. I find many articles that suggest it's legitimate, but...? Two of the three settlement options only require name & address as far as personal information. The third option does ask for a credit card number. I think I will proceed with option 1 or 2, and if I get a refund, great.


----------



## cissy (Dec 4, 2007)

Now I'm getting nervous.  I just submitted a claim using the $25 dollar option.  I assumed it was legit because it didn't ask for any more information than it already had.  I entered a claim id which was on the original letter addressed to me, and the same address information was retrieved.  That was it.  Hopefully I'll get a check for $25 and never hear from them again.


----------



## zdxlc9p6 (Dec 4, 2007)

The form I had already had the name, address, etc. filled in, so by signing & returning it, I don't see how you have added any risk. I used option 2 since we travel out of the US on vacation and I travel for business too.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 4, 2007)

Berger & Montague Announces $336 Million Settlement in Credit Card Case

In re Currency Conversion Fee Antitrust Litigation (MDL 1409)


----------



## pcgirl54 (Dec 4, 2007)

Just got ours today.


----------



## Pat H (Dec 4, 2007)

I got one as well. I remember getting something a while back on this case in which you could opt out. I have used my credit card many times in Europe between those dates but I don't think I still have the bills so I'll take the $25.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Dec 5, 2007)

I love these settlements. Have gotten many over the years, mainly from wall street. You send in your form and get a checl for about $2 from most of them, this sounds a little richer.

They always have the name and phone number of the administrator or class action lead legal firm if you want to confirm.


----------



## Janis (Dec 5, 2007)

If you call your credit card company, they are legally obligated to provide you with your past statements for at least a few years.

I called Citibank yesterday and they are sending me statements from the last 7years. 

Lots of paperwork to be sure, but I have travelled far more than 1 week out of the last 10 years and am owed far more than $25!

Travelling only 1 week a year for 10 years and spending $1500/week overseas would be $15,000 and a $150 refund.

If you can approximate your foreign purchases, and it totals more than $2500 over the last decade - then you are better off applying for a 1% refund rather than the standard $25.


----------



## dash (Dec 5, 2007)

My husband and I just received our yesterday.

Umm I might do some math.....

Dash


----------



## Bwolf (Dec 5, 2007)

I also used option two, completing the form online, and there was no request for $ amounts spent, only days spent overseas.  I filled in the days.  Perhaps they'll ask for $ amounts, but my guess is they'll apply some formula and decide a $ amount to refund to me.  Naturally, I 'll accept.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Dec 5, 2007)

I received mine today---I would only fall into Option #1.

Should I send it back and look for $25?

Pat


----------



## marsha77 (Dec 6, 2007)

I also received one a couple of days ago & just glanced at it & tossed it in a pile.  This one I'll actually submit - the others that I received, I have no idea as to what they are talking about 

Marsha


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 6, 2007)

Ok, so I received TWO of them today, with different claim numbers.  My name and address were identical on both.  What's up with that?  

Dave


----------



## geoand (Dec 6, 2007)

Am I reading this correctly?  If I purchased something for $1000.00, the transaction fee is more than for a $500.00 item?


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 6, 2007)

So if I purchased my $15,000 TS in Canada using one of these cards, I may qualify for a bigger rebate?


----------



## Moosie (Dec 7, 2007)

Yes, I got something yesterday regarding travel outside USA using Visa, Mastercard etc.

I can't find the gosh darn thing right now,, Buried under all my other nonsense mailings.

I havren't been ouside USA for at least two years I think,  will
have to check,.   

It looked legit at first, but as soon as I locate it I'll some checking


----------



## Fern Modena (Dec 8, 2007)

The settlement money covers a period going all the way back to 1996.  I'd bet many/most TUGgers have been out of the US more than one week in that time (don't forget, Canada and Mexico count!).  In that case you should use Option 2, and add up the total number of days you were out of the country.  You can file online, the URL is in the notice, and if you use the identification code from your letter they will know it is you.  You get an opportunity to print your form out after you submit it.

Fern


----------



## Detailor (Dec 8, 2007)

geoand said:


> Am I reading this correctly?  If I purchased something for $1000.00, the transaction fee is more than for a $500.00 item?



Yes, you're reading that correctly.  The settlement documentation reads that the fee was from 1% to 3% of the foreign transaction (purchase) amount.  So for a $1000 purchase you'd be charged $10 to $30 while a $500 purchase would have been $5 to $15.

Dick Taylor


----------



## Detailor (Dec 8, 2007)

I've also received multiple claim forms for this settlement.  While looking over the refund forms, though, I noticed that they ask you to "...certify that the information I have provided on this claim is true and correct to the best of my knowledge, and that this is the only claim form that I have submitted. I understand that I will receive only *ONE *payment from this settlement."  
I take that to mean that if you fill out and file additional claim forms you won't get additional refunds.  Would anyone conjecture on whether filing additional claims would disqualify all claims since each party certifies that they've filed only one claim?

Dick Taylor


----------



## x3 skier (Dec 8, 2007)

I got one and my wife did as well. Since we have two different credit card histories, I am sending in both picking door number two and will see what happens.

Cheers


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 8, 2007)

Fern Modena said:


> The settlement money covers a period going all the way back to 1996.  I'd bet many/most TUGgers have been out of the US more than one week in that time (don't forget, Canada and Mexico count!).  In that case you should use Option 2, and add up the total number of days you were out of the country.  You can file online, the URL is in the notice, and if you use the identification code from your letter they will know it is you.  You get an opportunity to print your form out after you submit it.
> 
> Fern



Thanks Fern, 

You just added 3 more days to our total. I completely forgot about the extra nights we spent pre Alaskan Cruise in Vancouver Canada.


----------



## Hoc (Dec 8, 2007)

Fern Modena said:


> I'd bet many/most TUGgers have been out of the US more than one week in that time (don't forget, Canada and Mexico count!).



74 days since 2002.

Darn!  I already submitted my claim and omitted a week I had spent in Mexico before 2001 (my passport was re-issued in 2001, and I did not remember activity prior to reissue).


----------



## Luanne (Dec 8, 2007)

Got mine today and submitted it using Option 1.  Completely forgot about the two trips to Canada during that time.  Drat!


----------



## Jim C (Dec 9, 2007)

Filed my claim back in April.  Got the most recent mailing, but I won't be changing the claim to either option 1 or 2.  I was able to verify $43,000 in foreign transactions, so option 3 works for me.  For what it's worth, here's how I was able to verify the transactions;  had a little problem(at first) with Citicards, so I pulled out past income tax records and reviewed the annual credit card statements for foreign purchases.  This really provides most everything you need.  Since I had already trashed income tax records for the years 1996, 97 and 98, I reconstructed my transactions for 97 and 98 by averaging the transaction amounts for the years 1999 thru 2006 and entering those figures for 97 and 98.  I also was able to determine the 1996 amount by going back through our timeshare documents where I found credit card receipts for our purchase of weeks at the Krystal.  Records also include notice of the payoff.  These totaled about $14,000 for Mexico.  We live close to The Canadian border and spend significant time in the Niagara-on-the-Lake and Toronto areas, so the transaction fees really added up over the years.  I know this is a little wordy, but hopefully it will help someone.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Dec 10, 2007)

*Foreign Maintenance fees?*

In addition to purchasing overseas TS then would the maintenance fees also be subject to a cc fee rebate?  I didn't think of these expenses.  DH wants to take the time to review our receipts so should I advise him to include purchase & mf expenses?


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 10, 2007)

I think I tossed the one I received, the effort wasn't worth what I would receive. Many of the banks have made writeoffs and losses for this settlement, many in the hundreds of millions of dollars per bank. What they loose here they will make up somewhere else in increased fees or other charges.


----------



## Jim C (Dec 11, 2007)

dioxide45 said:


> Many of the banks have made writeoffs and losses for this settlement, many in the hundreds of millions of dollars per bank. What they loose here they will make up somewhere else in increased fees or other charges.



Not quite accurate, because the settlement hasn't been made yet.  First there is no fraudulent component to the action.  Secondly, the transaction fees are LEGITIMATE charges which a paticular credit card issuer or bank may or may not assess.  The issue had to do with the failure of the institutions to disclose the fees which they were assessing.  The entire settlement amounts to $336 million to be divided between the defendants Master Card, Visa, Diners Club and associated banks and their insurers.

When reviewing your records, any foreign transaction counts, including maintenance fees, meals, etc as long as they were made with a credit cartd which is a party to this action.  You don't need to figure out what the actual fees were, only provide proof of the transactions.


----------



## KenK (Dec 14, 2007)

*Cash settlement to users of credit cards overseas?*

Just received a notice from a court that refunds are due to users of certain credit cards at overseas locations  from 1996 to 2006.

It had this URL attached:

http://www.ccfsettlement.com/

Did anyone else get this?


----------



## silvib (Dec 14, 2007)

Yes, we did.  Haven't read it properly yet.  When we lived in Europe we were never charged these fees over there for using our credit card overseas (mainly in the US).  I think it was just another way they have been collecting pennies from us.


----------



## HudsHut (Dec 14, 2007)

We also received it. Looks like we'll get $25.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Dec 14, 2007)

Both my wife and I received it. Hopefully we'll get $50. I'm not sure if you can just go to the website. I think the mailing has a certain access code to register.

Regards.
Joe


----------



## king1 (Dec 14, 2007)

It offers you the choice of taking $25 or documenting your actual costs over the years.  An easy decision for me.  As usual in those class actions, the attorneys get the lions share.


----------



## Blondie (Dec 16, 2007)

Go to the website and they ask you to enter the code on your mailing. When you type it in- bam-your name, address, etc shows up already populated on the document. You just click which option you want to use- options 1 and 2 require nothing but a checkmark- but option 3 requires more specific credit card info. If you select option 1 or 2 the entire transaction takes about 45 seconds- less if you are not watching tv as you do it. Really- for those of you who say $25 is not worth your time- we are literally talking seconds to submit the claim.


----------



## KarenLK (Dec 18, 2007)

A friend of mine goes periodically to Canada to see a theatrical performance, and comes back the same day.
Do these days count or is it only for overnighters??


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 18, 2007)

KarenLK said:


> A friend of mine goes periodically to Canada to see a theatrical performance, and comes back the same day.
> Do these days count or is it only for overnighters??




I know for customs purposes, just setting foot in the foreign country equals one day.  Even if it's only for a few minutes.

So I'd say yes, it counts as a day.

Dave


----------



## oakleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

We just started to go over our records back to 1996. We paid our Aruba Surf Club purchase and yearly maintenance fee with our card, but on the credit card statement it is listed as paid to Marriott Aruba, Lakeland Florida. Any opinions if these charges count. These charges along with others add up to quite alot.


----------



## djs (Jan 2, 2008)

oakleaf said:


> We just started to go over our records back to 1996. We paid our Aruba Surf Club purchase and yearly maintenance fee with our card, but on the credit card statement it is listed as paid to Marriott Aruba, Lakeland Florida. Any opinions if these charges count. These charges along with others add up to quite alot.




I believe the settlement has to do with how the companies converted foreign currency back into USD.  Did you pay in USD or or in Aruban Florin (which then would have been converted into USD)?  If you paid in USD you're probably not entitled to use that purchase in your calculations.


----------



## DebBrown (Dec 4, 2011)

Yesterday, DH, myself and our son all received a check for $18.04.  Anyone else?

Deb


----------



## Tia (Dec 4, 2011)

DebBrown said:


> Yesterday, DH, myself and our son all received a check for $18.04.  Anyone else?
> 
> Deb



Yes we did,  and had forgotten all about it/what it was for until I clicked on this link today.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 4, 2011)

DebBrown said:


> Yesterday, DH, myself and our son all received a check for $18.04.  Anyone else?
> 
> Deb



Dh and I each received a check for that same amount a few days ago.


----------



## x3 skier (Dec 8, 2011)

Me too! That is $18.04 more than I ever expected. That is also about $4.51 a year for waiting. 

Wonder how much per year the lawyers are getting.  

Cheers


----------



## KarenLK (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow!! I just got my check, and it was also for 18.04. Strange. Did we all travel together????


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 3, 2012)

It has been so long, my check probably went to my long since closed NC PO box.  I wonder if it is worth the bother to have them send it here to Europe.

Sounds like the class action lawyers worked much the same as the ones who sold out timeshare members in the RCI class action, and like them probably made millions.


----------



## amycurl (Jan 3, 2012)

We got ours last week--one each for me and my spouse. I wanted to thank the person who resurrected this thread earlier in December; otherwise, I would have had no idea what this money had been from.

On the notice that came with it, it said that a settlement in a second class action is being finalized, and that we might get some money from that one, too.

We'll see....


----------



## KarenLK (Jan 3, 2012)

Strange...my neighbor who went across the river to Canada a few times a year got the same as I did, and I went to Mexico for multiple weeks, and to Europe a few times too.


----------



## Patri (Jan 4, 2012)

LOL Ours was for $18.04 too.


----------

